
Best Sales Books/Resources? - taildimes
I’m embarking on a new challenge, transitioning to an enterprise sales role after spending the beginning of my career as a software developer then product manager.<p>I’m really excited about the new chapter. And I realize no book or resource can substitute for experience, but if there are any standout materials that can aid in hitting the ground running, please share!<p>Thanks :)
======
mindcrime
My recommendations:

 _Mastering The Complex Sale_ \-- Jeff Thull

 _Exceptional Selling_ \-- Jeff Thull

 _The Prime Solution_ \-- Jeff Thull

 _The Challenger Sale_ \-- Matthew Dixon, Brent Adamson

 _Selling The Wheel: Choosing The Best Way To Sell For You Your Company Your
Customers_ \-- Jeff Cox, Howard Stevens

And while it's not exactly about "sales" alone, I'd recommend _The Four Steps
to the Epiphany_ by Steve Blank as well. It touches on aspects of selling in
an enterprise setting, especially for new products.

The Salesman Podcast:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5m7amy0FXEAe9WxhXTI_A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5m7amy0FXEAe9WxhXTI_A)

------
mathnmusic
I have added some of the links from this thread to LearnAwesome's sales topic
to make it one single place to find all awesome learning resources about
sales: [https://github.com/learn-awesome/learn-
awesome/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/learn-awesome/learn-
awesome/blob/master/sales.md)

If you do come across other great quality learning resources in any formats,
do send a pull request.

------
DeanWormer
My favorite is How You Make The Sale by Frank McNair
[https://www.amazon.com/How-Make-Sale-Frank-
McNair/dp/1402204...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Make-Sale-Frank-
McNair/dp/1402204353)

I came from a technical background as well and this was the only book that
really explained the process to me without a bunch of "closing tricks" or
other gimmicky sales tactics.

------
JSeymourATL
Start with Mike Weinberg, it's a terrific primer.

Chapter 14: Planning & Executing the Attack is brilliant >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15863998-new-sales-
simpl...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15863998-new-sales-simplified)

The Sales Tuners Podcast occasionally has good food for thought >
[https://www.salestuners.com/](https://www.salestuners.com/)

------
jppope
\- SPIN selling

\- The Challenger Sale

\- The Little Red Book of Sales

\- The Charisma Myth

\- Rules of the Game (Neil Strauss... and yes it is also a sales book)

\- Secrets of Closing the Sale (transactional sales, but still fun)

------
fuzzfactor
"Selling the Invisible"

[http://www.jfdperfsolutions.com/modules/news/sales_~2F_growt...](http://www.jfdperfsolutions.com/modules/news/sales_~2F_growth-
book_summary~3A_~26quot~3Bselling_the_invisible~26quot~3B_by_harry_beckwith.html)

------
akg_67
I will recommend subscribing to /r/sales subreddit, reading posts and their
collection of recommended books. There is wealth of information and advise in
that subreddit.

------
knight-errantry
Personally, I think Sandler beats 'em all:
[https://v.gd/gNyKJR](https://v.gd/gNyKJR)

